# A reminder to watch those fingers...



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

especially if you have a high paying job that requires their use: http://msn.foxsports.com/mlb/story/8512938?MSNHPHCP&GT1=39002 . 3 fingers and one thumb had to be reattached and it also tore up his arm muscles, and he is considering having the ring finger taken back off because it is not healing well. He is very lucky to be able to pay again at the MLB level.


----------

